# Picture of the Month Contest



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rules for the POM contest can be found at this thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/cgi-bin....5;t=702

Please email all pictures to Nate and during the last week of this month we will vote to see what picture is the best.

-X


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

here I will just copy it here to make it easier

Few ground rules,
Photo must have been taken by you or have you in it
Max file size is 60 kB
piranhas only
no nudity
one pic per person

send pics to [email protected] with your user name, it will be confidential until after the contest

enter away folks so far we only have 2 entrees


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> piranhas only
> no nudity


What if one of my reds prefers to be photographed nude: mine have exibitionist tendencies :laughlong:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"What if one of my reds prefers to be photographed nude: mine have exibitionist tendencies"

Did your wimple dENuDe your fish? naughty naughty.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yak kiddy yak, enter a pic already


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

What is it suppossed to be of???


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

piranhas, read the rules above fellas


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

So, march first will be the actual contest and voting?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

oh a whole three pics so far, these turds havent entered yet, perhaps you guys can send a mass PM telling people about this contest so they will enter :veryangry:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

nobody listens to thy.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah march 1st voting begins


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DrewBoOty said:


> nobody listens to thy.


lolol.... I think Nate is qualified to handle a picture of the month contest..... send in those pics guys, I am thinking of something special for the winner.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

How about being able to choose your title under the user name.
Or give them a small piranha to go along with the skulls under the avatar.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

whats the prize?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok, winner of the contest gets a custom title.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

What criteria are you judging the pics on? (pure prettiness?)

Is Nathan the only judge? Out of all the pics sent in,

you could pick 3 finalists, then members vote on those 3.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

thats a good idea traumatic maybe we can vote to see if we could do that or not


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am pretty sure we are going to post all the pics recieved to be voted on, depending on the amount I get we may split it into 2 brackets and then have a final four or something, I have recieved several pics this week so keep them coming


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Just sent you 2 emails Nate. One with the pic and the other letting you know it was me. Never entered any POM contest and dont have a good cam, but who cares.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a pic I want to send in but its 73 Kb









can I anyways


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Why dont we vote the last week in febuary so we can have a winner BY march 1st


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok pic entry deadline has been moved to Feb 24 at midnight, all entries after that point will not be in the voting

Voting should start by Thursday and run for 10 days, winner takes all


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Go ahead and send him a 74kb picture. Winner gets a custom title like mine


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Where will these pics be posted?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the pics will all be in a poll here in the pic gallery, pinned

10 days of voting starts soon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This pics will indeed be posted, either as a splash page for the site or on a portal I am currently working on. It will have high exposure!


----------

